# Missy's sick



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missys not feeling well she's running fever, want play with her toys and not eating all her food. She want even carry her toys in her mouth! When you see missy, you see one of them hanging out her mouth! She's doing this wired thing with her mouth kinda like opening and shutting and lifting her head back at the same time almost like she's got a mouth full of peanut butter. I' m taking her to the vet today. I know it's nothing life threatening , but after just loosing Molly, it scared me when she started getting sick. I'm hoping she didn't pick nothing up on vacation. will post findings after the vet visit.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

oh poor baby! I hope she'll get better.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor sweetie. I hope it's just a minor bug and she's feeling better soon.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hope she starts feeling better! Keep us informed........ we worry too!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thanks y'all I just got back from the doctor with her. She said the Chlotrimeton that the dermatologists put Missy on( she increased it the last time she went ) is creating an ulcer in her stomach , and all the throwing up and not eating good and not wanting to tote her toys around in her mouth was from being so nausaus. Gave her 2 more prescriptions that are for her stomach. Poor baby , every time she burps, it smells like throw up. She will have to take these right on and on as long as she takes the chlortrimeton.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww little sweetheart, I'm sending lots of healing vibes her way Sheila.
Give her gentle cuddles from me please. Hugs.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor baby. Its nasty when you have to take medication to keep side effects from another medicine!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Poor Missy, get well soon xx


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Thanks y'all I just got back from the doctor with her. She said the Chlotrimeton that the dermatologists put Missy on( she increased it the last time she went ) is creating an ulcer in her stomach , and all the throwing up and not eating good and not wanting to tote her toys around in her mouth was from being so nausaus. Gave her 2 more prescriptions that are for her stomach. Poor baby , every time she burps, it smells like throw up. She will have to take these right on and on as long as she takes the chlortrimeton.


...

Interesting to hear about Chlortrimeton problem. We have been using Chlortrimeton, recommended by vet because of allergy issues. Simcha is mostly chi, and weighs 13 lbs. We are using 2 mg (half a tablet) twice daily. Could you note Missy's weight and dosage. We certainly want to be alert for any similar problems, although the current dosage and treatment have been in place for us for about a month.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella, Lina and I send get well wishes and hugs to poor Missy.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> ...
> 
> Interesting to hear about Chlortrimeton problem. We have been using Chlortrimeton, recommended by vet because of allergy issues. Simcha is mostly chi, and weighs 13 lbs. We are using 2 mg (half a tablet) twice daily. Could you note Missy's weight and dosage. We certainly want to be alert for any similar problems, although the current dosage and treatment have been in place for us for about a month.


Missy weighs 7.7 pounds. She started off with half a tablet, but still itched then the dermatologist went up to a whole pill still twice a day. So just a little while ago, our vet called. She said that she had called the dermatologist, and the dermatologist said for her to call us and tell us to immediately take her off the eyes drops. That the eye drops can be causing all this!!!! Said when you put the drop in the eye, it rolls behind the eyeball, drains into the sinus cavity and drains into the stomach. Oh my gracious , what next !!!said to still give her the carafate and the flucamide which is pecid ac. Liquid form.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> ...
> 
> Interesting to hear about Chlortrimeton problem. We have been using Chlortrimeton, recommended by vet because of allergy issues. Simcha is mostly chi, and weighs 13 lbs. We are using 2 mg (half a tablet) twice daily. Could you note Missy's weight and dosage. We certainly want to be alert for any similar problems, although the current dosage and treatment have been in place for us for about a month.


Missy has been on chlortrimeton since August 9th.


----------

